# Arnold And Lewis Pocket Chronometer.



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

First post on this site so hello to all members. Recently a pocket watch was added to my collection, I bought it on ebay as a working movement and fitted it into a spare silver case I had The maker or stockist is Arnold and Lewis of 7 St Annes Square Manchester. The movement is 50mm with a centre second hand and arabic numerals, The movement carries the Number 30305. Any imformation on these people would be appreciated.


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

With time on my hands I had a quick web search on Arnold and Lewis, it would appear they were principally Gold and Silversmiths, and took over the business of T Simmons around 1871. They appear to have traded until 1905. As is usual very little seems to have been archived about them. Most English makers seem to have become importers of movements after 1860, so this is probably an imported movement. Pin set with a balance stop on the side it has worn well and is still keeping time accurately. As a Mancunian it has attraction to me.


----------



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)

Have you any photos of it?

Always nice to see what we are talking about


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Was not able to upload pics to this site


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Sounds like a good standard movement..............

If only you had said "John Arnold"................... We would have been begging for pictures and you would be sitting on a lot of money....................... :drool:


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Now that would be a Christmas wish, unfortunately it probably ticked into life near 100 years after the death of John Arnold, but it adds nicely to my little collection of pocket watches with Manchester on the dial.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hartley, I've just posted a couple of explanatory videos in the 'Fact and Fallacy' thread for another member who was having trouble uploading pics. You have to upload your pics to a hosting site (eg Photobucket), and then link the URL to the thread. It's all in the vids if you go and have a look. Hope they help.


----------

